# Angle heads and other finishing tools



## Dr.Fill Drywall (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey, I am from Nova Scotia, Canada (Eh!!) lol.. My local distributor for my Columbia gear (Winroc) Has moved or gone out of business. Just wondering where the best places to order out of country for stuff like Angle heads, and flat boxes etc.. I have found a few places but the shipping is ridiculous, and Ebay rarely has quality drywall gear for sale.. Any Help???


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Have you checked out All-wall? 

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Set-Specials/


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

There was a set on kijiji in Halifax not to long ago. Can't remember what brand tho.


----------



## Dr.Fill Drywall (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes, I have checked All-Wall, but the shipping on the items I want, is crazy.. I've seen places that have Free Shipping or you now, like $8 per order.. Just can't find it again. Thought i might get some help here.. Thanks


----------



## j.a.g drywall (Jan 22, 2012)

Try Al's taping tools in Plymouth Minnesota?


----------

